# What's in yours?



## Lester_7

I'm going to set up a survival kit this weekend to keep on hand. I think I have most of the necessities but I'm sure there are some things that I wouldn't of even thought I need until....well, I needed them. So I am wondering what you guys have in your kits that maybe I wouldn't think of?


----------



## SodaPopinski

a large pot... .. 30 pounds of rice... magnifying glass... hatchet / machete, matches with tips dipped in wax


----------



## netandtim

Dental floss - strong, lightweight, and a large quantity in a small package
Surgical/EMS scissors - can cut quite a few items
Small bills and a small amount of change
Prepaid phone calling card (for use at payphones/landlines)
Spare glasses if you wear them
Sharpie marker - will write on just about anything

I'm sure there's more that's in our kits that I'm not thinking of now.....
Net


----------



## Vovin

I would want to think of stuff McGuyver would fine useful here... Tape... paperclips... balloons... can of soda lol etc


----------



## CeeCee

A sharpie marker is great idea that I had not yet thought of!


----------



## Bigdog57

JB Weld and snare wire - once used to repair a splintered tent pole in the field - saved me a couple ruined nights!

Duct tape

Flat plastic compass (Silva)

Water-proof match case, and a couple Bic lighters. Several packets of Trioxane - good for fire starting, and cooking on an Esbit stove.

LED headlight - much handier than a handheld flashlight.

And the basics too, of course.....


----------



## yodar

*Bug Out Bag*



Bigdog57 said:


> JB Weld and snare wire - once used to repair a splintered tent pole in the field - saved me a couple ruined nights!
> 
> Duct tape
> 
> Flat plastic compass (Silva)
> 
> Water-proof match case, and a couple Bic lighters. Several packets of Trioxane - good for fire starting, and cooking on an Esbit stove.
> 
> LED headlight - much handier than a handheld flashlight.
> 
> And the basics too, of course.....


I HOPE one of your basics is a .22 revolver or pistol (S & W K-18 Combat Masterpiece in .22 with target sights) AND ammo

yodar


----------



## Jack

*bug out bag packed and by the door, ( another lot stashed where i'll ride it out)*

2 dynamo torches (7 x LED)
wind up charging radio AM FM SW ( charges cell phones too)
20 days dehydrated rations ( rice and curry/meat mixture) 9 lbs total
pack 50 multi vitamin minerals
25 rnd 12G malay load (Mix 6x OObuck filled with No4 shot)
100 Rnd 22 Mag
first aid kit as per Australian army with a few extra's
Hooch ( poly tarp tent 8'x12')
6x octopus straps ( elastic straps with hooks)
10 meters ( 33 ' ) rope
sleeping bag
3 prs socks wool
3 shirts hemp/wool
3 t shirts cotton
3 moleskin pants ( ultra fine canvas)
machette
buck knife
hunting knife
tomahawk
fighting irons ( knife fork spoon set)
dixies ( Aust army issue style cook pan/food utensils but in ss not Alu)

this will get me to my "ride it out place" in the hills
there i have a heap more, ready set to go,

the total weight in the backpack is 46 pounds add a heavy jacket of 5 pounds but here i probably wont need it

water is a worry as i dont have room to carry much ( only about 4 pints) but am pretty sure i can get some if needed along the way i'd go if all things go to hell, but i know where i'd be going in case. AWAY from everyone else!!!!

its rugged, rough, and hard to get to unless you know it but once there safe /water on tap and easy to spot anyone coming, and lots of game and area to grow things ( seeds and tools already there)

cheers

jack


----------



## Murrel-Maher

Medical Gloves can be a good thing to have in your kit too.


----------



## bkt

The following is assuming you're going to be out of your home living outdoors in a wooded area for up to two or maybe three weeks (I live in a fairly rural upstate New York). This won't necessarily keep you alive past that point and it's probably inappropriate for those living in an urban environment or those living in elsewhere in the world. Use your head and adjust the contents according to your locale.

Bug out bag suggestions/recommendations:

Seasonal/Clothing & Misc – separate bag
- Summer
- - Sunscreen
- - Bug spray and/or wipes – 100% Deet

- Winter
- - Balaclava
- - Gloves
- - Snow pants
- - Space blanket (mylar)
- - Boots

- Spring/Fall
- - Jacket
- - Hat
- - Gloves


Primary Bag

Fire/Heat/Protection/Signaling:
- Folding saw for cutting firewood
- Waterproof matches
- Lighter
- Dryer lint or similar
- Sharp non-serrated knife
- Knife sharpener

Food/Water:
- Water purifier/pump or water purification tablets or drops
- Portable grate
- Cooking pan
- Bowl to collect/boil water
- Granola and/or Energy bars
- Jerky
- Instant coffee
- Sweetener (a dozen packs don't weigh too much)
- Fish hooks, sinkers, bobs, line

Hygiene:
- Soap - several bars
- Toothpaste/floss/toothbrushes
- Deodorant
- Nail trimmers & Scissors
- Razor & blades

Shelter/Clothing:
- Waterproof tarp x2 with gromets (1 for ground, one for makeshift tent)
- Ground pad (closed cell)
- Rope
- Heavy string
- Poncho/Sweatshirt w/ hood
- Heavy work gloves

Navigation:
- Maps
- Compass
- GPS + extra batteries

First Aid:
- Bandaids
- Neosporin
- Honey (food source and nature's Neosporin - nothing can grow in honey)
- Diapers
- Panty liners (stop laughing. They're absorbent and make good bandages.)
- Advil/aspirin
- Tape

Misc:
- Resealable baggies
- Multitool
- Radio (Crank generator type)
- Flashlights (LED and Xenon)
- Spare batteries
- Camp mirror
- Decks of cards
- A few large trash bags
- Duct tape
- Flask of scotch/vodka/whatever


Battle bag

- Rifle on sling
- Extra mags (half dozen at least) fully loaded
- ~200-300 additional rounds
- Bore snake or some means to clean/oil your rifle
- Pistol/mags/rounds if possible



I have a family and much of this would be carried by several people. Little things like a deck of cards or a portable game or two will do wonders to keep kids' minds off of the situation. Little creature comforts like instant coffee or tea bags w/ sweetener and non-dairy creamer will help adults.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I didn't read where anyone included super glue in their preps. Not only will it be handy to fix some items, but I've used it to close a wound. Get a nasty cut, just squeeze the skin together once the bleeding stops and apply super glue. Good as stitches!


----------



## rico567

An account from a diary compiled while crossing the continent in a covered wagon in the 1850's says: "The Humboldt Desert was littered at regular intervals with beds, stoves, chests, barrels.....things that someone had thought indispensable when starting out.....and, as time went on, with the carcasses of animals and the corpses of human beings."

I'm not stating this to rain on anyone's parade. I'm saying that it's one thing to compile lists based on everything I think or some agency or other source thinks I "need," and something else again to actually have to do a real-world evacuation over a considerable distance with all these items. I would invite anyone to post who has actually done this, or anything like this as "the real thing" or at least under realistic conditions.

This post is a result, in part, of reading another thread, ke4sky's post on "Lessons Learned from Katrina bugout" in the threat "Bugout Plans." It's a long post, but there's a LOT of food for thought in it. It brings to mind what someone once said "Life is what happens to you while you're making other plans."


----------



## kc5fm

*Eyeglasses*



Lester_7 said:


> I'm going to set up a survival kit this weekend to keep on hand. I think I have most of the necessities but I'm sure there are some things that I wouldn't of even thought I need until....well, I needed them. So I am wondering what you guys have in your kits that maybe I wouldn't think of?


It's not so important what is in *my* kit as it's important what you need in *your* kit.

For example, I wear glasses. If you wear glasses, changes are you can't wear my glasses. OK ... you can wear them but do they help you see? <G>

Now, in my kit I have the pair I was using at my last eye exam. They are in a hard case. If my glasses are broken, I will see. I won't see well, but I will see.

The alternative, if you use the glasses, off the shelf at your local pharmacy, is to buy two pair. One pair goes into your kit. One pair you use.

Here's a calendar for building your kit over time and restocking it, after it's built.


----------



## xj35s

walmart had twelve fire sticks in a package for $2.00 and a 9'x12' painters plastic that is 2 mil for $3.97.In the camping section they have small 6"x4"x3" water tight boxes for $6. very nice latches and a great seal.

I've read about the small reading magnifying rectangular plastic. I think they're junk. I bought two small magnifying glass with LED that take two aaa batteries in a dollar store. They are 10x rather than the 2x reading ones.

Here in Fulton NY the Dollar Tree is about the best for everything's a buck store.I like the 10cent hacksaw knife idea from this site. probably posted here somewhere already.

Wilderness Survival Skills

go here and click on "zips & spark-lites" kinda cool

"Welcome to US Army Ranger (Ret.) Rick Tscherne's TheRangerDigest.com. Military-styled survival education, survival training, survival kits, survival books and supplies. Learn how to survive and thrive in the outdoors military style. Home."


----------



## Magus

I have a 20mm ammo can packed with:
Three knives,one camp,one hunting,one folding.
A small tarpolian
a wool blanket
a roll of paracord
plastic sheet
a roll of twine
50'of climbing line
a copy of outdoor survival guide by Angier.
A cooking grill
a small aluminum skillet
a pad and paper
a gun cleaning kit and oil
A small medical kit.


----------



## beavis

I have a magnifying glass, fishing line wrapped around stick with hooks, thermal blanket, flashlight, pellet gun, 500 pellets, pocket knife, hatchet in mine. (Magnifying glass for day fires, hatchet sparks for night)


----------



## desert_tom

this guy has one of the most comprehensive kits ive ever laid eyes on. its small and compact, and fits on your belt or your knife sheath, or even in a perse.
check this site out Home Made Survival Kit . he's got other useful tips, but this on is golden!

-thomas


----------



## kettleMan

Anything reuseable!!


----------



## MR.GREEN

Something that definetly needs to be thought of when it comes to a survival or bug out kit is how long you'll be gone and how far you have to go when you leave. Weight can be an issue. Take the essentials to get you by until you can scavenge for what you need or re-supply yourself. Food and water and first aid are essentials. A good survival knife is a must. Water weight can be avoided by purchasing a good water filter from a hiking company, so that you can use natural sources of water along the way.


----------



## kc5fm

*Needs*



rico567 said:


> I'm saying that it's one thing to compile lists based on everything I think or some agency or other source thinks I "need," ...


This is EXACTLY why one should write the *Plan* first. Once you establish what the plan is, it's easier to make a kit to support the plan.

I frequently mention, when I am briefing Citizens, that I wear glasses. I *need* glasses. I can function without them. I function better with them. I have a plan for glasses.

I don't take insulin. I don't *need* insulin. Therefore, I have no plan for insulin.

I don't tell people what they need in their kit. For example, the _guidance_ is a gallon of water per person per day. If your plan is to subsist on one eight-ounce bottle of water per day, medically, you can do that. You will dehydrate quickly over time. However, you won't die within the first 72-hour period.

Since I realize that the majority of the Citizenship does not have a plan, much less a kit to support it, that's why it's important to me to establish shelter and food for those that don't prepare.

As I tell Citizens, _give me 72-hours. I will work hard so you don't go without for 73._ During the disasters I have worked, we had feeding and sheltering within eight hours.

Of course, you have to get out of your car and come in. 

All ya'll have a GREAT weekend!


----------



## kc5fm

*72-hours*



MR.GREEN said:


> Something that definetly needs to be thought of when it comes to a survival or bug out kit is how long you'll be gone


72-hours.

PLAN for 72-hours.

Even during Katrina, for those who responded to the Government's call to evacuate received help within 72 hours.

I know, from Katrina, that meals were served to the guests at the Oklahoma shelter on the first day after arrival.

In the case of the Oklahoma ICE storm(s), shelters were operational within the first operational period. Feeding started the next day. The Citizen would not leave their cold house to come eat a meal, however, regardless of offers of rides to the shelter. Some subjected themselves to carbon monoxide.

In the case of the local $7 million windstorm, the American Red Cross as well as Salvation Army and other churches partnered together to feed and shelter the Citizen. Again, even with the offer of rides, one individual would not leave the dark apartment to come eat and return to the dark apartment.

There is no one going to hold you hostage at a shelter. Once you get there and discover it's not for you, *leave* but at least eat first.

72 hours ... plan for it ... prepare for it ... practice for it.


----------



## NaeKid

The best way to plan for a 72-hour siege is to practice it. For the "fun" of it, plan a trip that you have to survive for 72-hours without outside influence. That is how you need to plan your BugOut Kit.

Like kc5fm said, each person has a different requirement for survival. Each person has a different need. I have talked with a co-worker about planning for troubles in this city. He lives in a condo with no garage for storage, no space inside for extra stuff and street-parking only. He is also diabetic. What he needs to do for himself and his family (woman and one child) is different from me (my child is a mother w/ a son). What I need to prepare for is different from my co-workers or my daughters needs. My daughter doesn't drive - so - she needs to rely on what I can do - from the other side of the city - but still be ready to get outta town if required.


----------



## Wombat

Onya Jack, another Aussie with half a brain. Nice to meet another like minded bloke.


----------



## Wombat

Take a couple of disposable cigarette lighters. they dry out quick and even when empty the flint will still spark.


----------



## Jerry D Young

Just a reference:

Field equipment kit (Evac/BOB/BIB/GOOD/INCH/DHS)
(Well on the way to having it all, but not quite yet)

Worn:

Propper khaki Tactical Pants
Propper khaki Tactical shirt
Orvis Leather money pants belt (with 1/10 ounce gold Eagles)
Rustedfables The Grizzly Leather Suspenders (brown)
Jockey Boxer briefs (white)
Jockey v-neck T-shirt (white)
Wigwam F2161-051 Coolmax liner socks
Carhartt Wool boot socks
Danner 10" Quarry Logger 2.0 GTX goretex hard toe boots (brown)
Akruba Territory Hat with chin strap wide brim hat (brown)
Petzl TacTikka XP LED headlamp on hat
2 tan bandannas 
Hatch Operator lightweight gloves
Hatch XTAK tan elbow pads
Hatch XTAK tan knee pads
Timex Automatic Self winding watch
Wiley X JP-2-510 photochromic sunglasses
Zippo lighter/Brunton Helos butane lighter
Pantac Wallet C wallet w/cash & ID (tan)
Maglight Solitare flashlight w/Tectite LED conversion w/AAA battery
Leatherman 2.8" plain edge pocket knife
Spyderco CO8 Harpy pocket clip knife
Tec-tite Tekna Ocean Edge Arm knife
Cold Steel Counter Tac II boot knife
Nikon compact binoculars on chest harness (alternate: 7x50 Steiner Commander XP C)
Write in the rain notebook in left shirt pocket
2 Fisher Tactical Space pens in left shirt pocket
Arrowtech W-742 Dosimeter in left shirt pocket
Arrowtech W-138RM pen type rate meter in left shirt pocket
Cell phone in right shirt pocket
Motorola HT-750 low band business band handheld radio in pants radio pocket
Garman Oregon 550T GPS in pants left cargo pouch (opt)
Kestrel 4500NV weather instrument in pants right cargo pouch (opt)
Key ring w/Benchmade knife sharpener, whistle
Leather change purse w/silver coins (brown)
Beretta Tomcat .32 ACP w/4 spare magazines in pocket holster in right rear pants pocket

In FMCO CSV-M10 Vest (4 double magazine pouches, 2 large utility pouches, 2 small utility pouches, 620ci field pack):

8 20-round .308 magazine in 4 double pouches
Yaesu VR-500 wide band all mode handheld receiver w/Miracle Ducker LT antenna in 1st small utility pouch
Brunton 54LU compass in 2nd small utility pouch
Dakota Alert M538-HT MURS hand held radio in 2nd small utility pouch
Survival kit* in first large utility pouch
Hardware and tools kit** in second large utility pouch
MSR 3-liter hydration bladder in attached field pack

On TAG MOLLE Belt:

Glock 21SF in Tactical Taylor MOLLE holster (alternate: ParaOrdnance P-14)
Surefire G2 flashlight in Specter Gear MOLLE pouch
Cold Steel Oda in Spec-Ops MOLLE sheath
IFA kit in Custom Tactical SAR MOLLE pouch***
Nalgene Guyot SS 38oz water bottle w/18oz cup & Maxpedition 4x10 MOLLE carrier
Soldiers Optimized Butt pack w/GI Poncho & Ranger Rick liner attached, 3 days food (jerky, gorp, Millennium ration bars), Otis Tactical gun cleaning kit, CD V-750 Model 6 manual dosimeter charger
Nalgene Guyot SS water bottle w/cup & Maxpedition 4x10 MOLLE carrier
OKC-3S bayonet in MOLLE sheath
Custom Tactical MOLLE Dump pouch
Leatherman Surge in one pocket of Spec-Ops brand dual MOLLE pouch
Wenger Survivor Swiss Army Knife in one pocket of Spec-Ops brand dual MOLLE pouch
Spec-Ops brand double MOLLE pouch w/2 pistol magazines

Kifaru Marauder 2,500ci MOLLE back pack w/cargo chair & gunbearer options

In Marauder:

MSR 3-liter hydration bladder
SAS Survival Handbook
Food for 3 days (Jerky, gorp, Millennium ration bars)
Katadyn Hiker Pro water filter w/MP-1 tablets
Extra underwear
Extra socks
Double zip-locked packet of important papers (copies of licenses, deeds, insurance, etc.)

On Marauder:

PTR-91 MBR in gunbearer (alternate: Springfield M1A)
Left side 2-quart GI canteen in Kifaru pouch
Right side 2-quart GI canteen in Kifaru pouch
Cold Steel E-tool
Cold Steel Rifleman's tomahawk

Cabela's Super magnum game cart w/dual wheel option w/

1st Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/additional clothing
2 sets outerwear
5 sets underwear
10 bandanas
1 extra pair Hatch Operator lightweight gloves
1 Travelsmith leather safari coat medium coat (brown)
1 pair of Tempest insulated/water proof gloves
1 Tasman lined drover's coat (brown)
2 sets Duo-fold Sportsman long johns
1 Adventure Medical Kits Backpacker's sewing kit
1 pair Cabela's Elk moccasins w/shearling lining
1 pair Keen Newport H2 sandals
1 pair Wiley X Nerve Goggle w/4 spare lenses
1 Pick-of-life ice escape picks

2nd Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/tools, spares, and extras
1 Grand Shelters Icebox Igloo building tool
1 Grand Shelters Igloo door
1 Duraworx mini-planting tool
1 Channellock Model 88 rescue tool
1 8" mill file
1 EZE-Lap diamond paddle sharpening set
1 Wyoming knife w/3 spare blades
300' coyote brown 550 cord
1 Dakota Alert M538-HT MURS handheld radio
2 Dakota Alert MAPS vehicle detectors w/MURS transmitter
4 Dakota Alert MAT motion sensors w/MURS transmitters
1 Night Watch 2 circuit tripwire alarm w/tripwire
1 Energizer windup LED flashlight
1 Brunton SolarPort 4.4 & BattJack AA/AAA solar battery charger
1 Brunton Solo 15 & 3 Solaris 52 PV panels solar power supply
1 Yaesu FT-897D w/Miracle Ducker TL tunable whip, Yo-Yo 6-reel dipole antenna
1 Gill net
1 Mobley's Frog/fish gig head w/extra tines & telescoping pole
1 set Bow string, nocks, fletching, binding, various arrowheads, B&A tool
1 reel Heavy fishline, for fishing arrows & gig head
1 Dozen Snare One 7x7 5/64" 42" cable snares w/swivel end
1 Exploration Products Fresh Water Fishing kit w/kite string winder
2 CR-1 spares carriers w/G-2 bulb & 6 CR-123A spare batteries each
Extra CR-123A batteries in 4-cell carriers
Extra AA rechargeable batteries in 4-cell carriers
Extra AAA rechargeable batteries in 6-cell carriers
Extra pair Donner boots
Extra boot laces
Extra Zippo fuel, spare wicks & flints
Extra butane fuel for lighter
Extra butane torch fuel
Extra first aid supplies
Extra hardware
Extra ammunition in ammo cans
Extra Otis gun cleaning patches and Breakfree CLP

3rd Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/cooking, water, & sanitations items
1 Sawyer Point Zero Two Absolute 4-liter water purification system
4 10-liter MSR water bladders
1 MSR Campers washcloth & towel, AGS Labs Camp soap, compact hair brush
4 Charmin To-Go Toilet paper packets/wipe rags(boiled and sun dried to sanitize)
1 Gold Bond Foot powder
1 Chapstik SPF-15 lib balm
1 4oz bottle Herbal 22 Insect repellent
1 pocket pack Q-tips
1 MSR Dragonfly multi-fuel stove
4 MSR fuel bottles
1 German GI nesting knife/fork/spoon/can opener set
1 MSR SS cook set w/tea kettle & kitchen tools
8 SS cooking skewers
1 Coleman SS steel double wall cup
1 GSI pressure cooker w/liner pot
1 Lodge Cast iron skillet w/lid
1 Lodge Dutch oven w/lid
1 REI Backpackers fire grill
1 Fire tongs
1 Grilling basket
1 pair 19" fireplace fireproof gloves

4th Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/food
Salt
Pepper
beef bouillon
sugar
spices
baking powder
coconut oil
honey
flour
corn meal
powdered milk
lentils
dried beans
rice
tea bags
hot chocolate packets
Emergen-C packets
lemon juice
hard candy
waxed chocolate
Millennium ration bars
Jerky
Pemmican
dried fruit
fruit cake
gorp
Mountain House meals
MREs
18 ounce SS flask Hennessy Paradis Extra Cognac

5th Rubbermaid Action Packer 8-gallon tote w/more food

Lashed on top of totes:

1 FMCO vest set up for Remington 11-87 shotgun
1 NetPack 5354 wheeled 40" duffel bag w/pair Cabela's Pinnicle Gortex cold weather insulated gloves, Carhartt Arctic Bibs, Carhartt Arctic Parka w/hood, NEOS over boots, Mustang Survival auto inflate flotation vest, Millennium respirator, OptimAir 6A PAPR, CBRN suit, gloves, boots, acc
1 set MSR Denali EVO Snow shoes & MSR Denali III poles
2 Edelwies 200' static climbing rope w/set of carabiners & pulleys
1 Mountain Hardwear Trango 3.1 3 person/4 season tent w/fly
1 Slumberjack sleep system w/Thermarest self inflating mattress
2 silnylon tarps w/poles, stakes, and para cord
1 Hardigg iM3300 gun case with Remington 11-87 custom shotgun, H&R/NEF .30-'06 single shot scoped rifle w/.32 ACP adapters, (alternate: Remington 700 .30-'06), Glock 30SF spare pistol 
(optional: 2nd case w/Ruger #1 .375 H&H Magnum scoped rifle [alternate: Remington 798 .375 H&H Mag])
1 D-handle small round point shovel
1 Cold Steel 24" Latin machete
1 Stanley 30" Entry tool
1 Iltis Oxhead double bit axe
1 Sven 21" folding saw
1 ATAS-25 multiband portable antenna w/tripod
1 Fire tripod
1 Fire spit & supports
1 Kifaru pulk w/steering & brake package


----------



## Jerry D Young

The list was too long for one post. Here are the First-aid, Tools & Hardware, and Survival kits.

*Survival Kit (in FMCO vest utility pouch)

1 SAS Essential Survival Guide (compact version)
1 Buck 110 folding belt knife
1 Fisher black bullet pen
1 Storm-Saf note pad
1 BCB explorer button compass
1 Mag-Light Mini Maglight 2AA w/Terra-lux LED conversion
8 Energizer AA ultra Lithium battery in two carriers
1 Blast match fire starter
2 containers Lifeboat matches
1 8-pack Wet fire tinder
1 Bic lighter
1 leather bootlace to make fire bow
4 Daytrex 4.2 oz water packets
1 Sawyer Point Zero Two Absolute water bottle purifier
1 10”x4” Maxpedition water bottle carrier
1 Storm whistle
2 neck lanyard (whistle & knife)
1 mini can Orange spray paint
1 1”x200’ orange survey tape
1 mini-Air horn
1 Starflash 3”x5” signal mirror
1 TrueFlare penflare kit (launcher, 12 flares, case)
1 emergency hooded space blanket
1 lightweight space blanket bag
1 tube tent
1 300’ 550 cord
1 P-51 can opener
1 old style beer can and bottle opener
1 SS table spoon
4 beef bouillon cubes
12 Millennium energy bars
1 fresh water fishing kit
1 gill net
1 1-liter water bag
1 coffee filter support sheath w/20 filters
4 sheets aluminum foil
1 Esbit stove/Tommy cooker
4 12-count Esbit stove fuel tablets
1 small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
1 24 gauge x 55’ brass wire
1 pocket chainsaw
4 heavy duty garbage bags
2 Israeli 6” trauma bandages
12 Medique Medi-Lyte heat relief tablets 2-pack
4 alcohol prep pads
4 Pepto Bismo 2-pack
4 Excedrin 2-pak
1 Charmin To Go 55 sheet pack toilet paper
1 pair emergency sunglasses



**Hardware & tools kit list (in FMCO double .223 bandoleer pouch on belt)

1 Leatherman Crunch
1 Leatherman Supertool 300
1 Victorinox Swiss Army Work Champ Swiss Army Knife
1 Glass cutter
1 300’ 550 cord
1 Small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
1 12 gauge x 15’ insulated electrical wire
1 16 gauge x 50’ mechanic’s wire
1 24 gauge x 55’ brass wire
1 Roll 3M ¾” x 66’ electrical tape
1 Industrial JB weld
1 Tube of Goop
1 Tube of clear Shoe Goo
1 Small spray can WD-40
1 Small can 3-in-1 oil
12 11” releasable tie-wraps
12 4” 10d nails
4 7” spike nails
4 Mini sharpies
1 Mini spray can orange paint
1 1” x 200’ orange survey tape
1 Blazer PB 207 2500 degree micro torch


***First-aid kit (in one of the FMCO vest utility pouches)(additional supplies on cart)

1 CPR safety shield
4 pair exam gloves
2 1-oz bottle Purell hand sanitizer
10 Therma-Dot single use thermometer
1 Fisher space pen
1 Storm-Saf not pad
4 individual wrapped tongue depressors
4 individual wrapped cotton tip applicators
1 small roll Gorilla duct tape flattened
4 bite sticks
4 ammonia ampoules
1 small flask Everclear 190 proof PGA
4 honey packets (for hot toddies)
4 lemon juice packets (for hot toddies)
2 Camelback Elixir 12-pack electrolyte solution
12 Excedrin 2-pack
12 Alka Seltzer 2-pack
1 25ct bottle Dulcolax laxative
12 Pepto Bismol 2-pack diarrhea medication
12 NyQuill daytime cold medicine 2-pack
12 NyQuill nighttime cold medicine 2-pack
12 Benadryl antihistamine/allergy med 2-pack
2 Chloraseptic throat lozenges 6-pack
6 Water-Jel Burn relief 3.5g packets
6 Water-Jel 1/32 oz triple antibiotic ointment packet
6 hydrocortizone 1/32 oz packet
3 15g jell glucose
4 Sting-kill wipes
4 IvyX cleanser wipes
4 alcohol prep pad
4 PAWS antimicrobial wipes
4 Providone/Iodine prep pad
1 Asherman chest seal
1 20cc irrigation syringe
1250ml bottle sodium chloride irrigation solution
1 4 oz bottle eye wash
1 eye wash cup
1 combat application tourniquet
1 self applied restricting band
1 1”x10yd adhesive tape roll
1 Dr. Scholls moleskin deluxe
4 1”x3” bandaids
4 fingertip bandaids
4 knuckle bandaids
12 ½” x 2 7/8” butterfly wound closures
4 2”x3” medium patch bandage
2 2”x4” elbow/knee bandage
2 Emergency Israeli 6” trauma bandage
2 sterile oval gauze eye pad
4 2”x2” gauze pads 2-pack
8 4”x4” gauze pads
1 2” gauze roll
1 4” ace bandage
4 4”x4” Water-Jel burn dressing
2 31”x31”x51” triangular bandage
1SAM finger splint
1 7 ¼” utility scissors
1 3 ½” tweezers
4 single use Krazy glue
1 surgical stapler kit w/35 staples
1 Sawyer bite & sting kit
1 brown recluse spider F/A kit
1 deluxe emergency dental kit


----------



## NoSweat88

Jerry,

I'm new here and new to the whole preparedness mind-set. When I first "saw the light", my preliminary research turned up your posts...especially your posts on medical supplies. My initial reaction was "Holy $#!+". Now, I have taken the time to setup my supply inventory and a LOT of your suggestions are in there (don't need an OB/GYN kit anymore....but of course, on New Year's Eve 1980, I had to deliver a baby in the back seat of a car and swore then I would always have one )

Just wanted to take a moment and say "Thank You"

NoSweat88


----------



## kc5fm

*Calendar*



Lester_7 said:


> I'm going to set up a survival kit this weekend to keep on hand. I think I have most of the necessities but I'm sure there are some things that I wouldn't of even thought I need until....well, I needed them. So I am wondering what you guys have in your kits that maybe I wouldn't think of?


Not only will this calendar help you build a kit, it will also serve as a reminder to replenish the kit over time.


----------



## Asatrur

kc5fm said:


> Not only will this calendar help you build a kit, it will also serve as a reminder to replenish the kit over time.


Very nice.
Thanks


----------



## NoSweat88

kc5fm said:


> Not only will this calendar help you build a kit, it will also serve as a reminder to replenish the kit over time.


Very handy...makes budgeting easier.

NS88


----------



## NaeKid

kc5fm said:


> Not only will this calendar help you build a kit, it will also serve as a reminder to replenish the kit over time.


Just printed two double-sided copies ... nicely done!


----------

